# New Tarpon Rod Update-Sabalo Seducer



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Scott posted this last month and wanted to give an update:

Jim Farley, Daniel Miers and myself have worked with Don Savage of Savage Rods & Reels to design a new tarpon casting rod. To say it is "bad-a##" is an understatement. It is the ultimate tarpon casting rod ever made for throwing **** pops and coast hawks. Some of the features of the rod: (1) an extended bottom section with a gimble (the real word won't make it through the filter); (2) 20/40# Graphite Composite; (3) 7 ft; (4) comfortable ergonomic triangular foregrip; (4) Fuji graphite reel seat; (5) no insert stainless guides, which are slightly larger than would normally go on a rod like this; and (6) very light action with tons of backbone.

Farley, Miers and myself make no $$ off this. A portion of the proceeds from the sale will go directly toward buying satellite tags for tarpon through Tarpon Tomorrow. It will not go into Tarpon Tomorrow's general fund but a special fund to be used exclusively to help buy tags. And we are not talking pennies either. Real dollars from each rod go to the fund. More specific details and photos to follow, including cost etc.

These are now ready for sale. We have named this rod the "Sabalo Seducer". The labels are in and the trademark filed. We can now release these for sale. The price for casting rod is $199.99 and $229.99 for the spinning rod version.

For everyone one of these sold, a portion will go to Tarpon Tomorrow's tag and release program to purchase satellite tags. This is a great organization with a great cause who will help enable your children and grandchildren the chance to chase some tarpon too.

These will also be on display at the Houston Fishing Show running from March 4th thru 8th. Our plan is to have a representative from Tarpon Tomorrow at the show and available to speak of their tagging program. We'd love to see you stop by and speak to them.

Thanks to Scott, Jim and Daniel for getting this going and preserving our future for tarpon.

Feel free to call me at 832-971-3050 or e-mail me at [email protected] if you have any questions. These will be on our website this week.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*A Couple Photos*

I will post some more pics after I pick a couple up.

For now, here is a picture of the label and a picture of the threading on the rod. It should go well with a Calcutta reel and is perfectly balanced for the 700 TE.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I can't wait to get my hands on mine.......


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

look forward to seeing you at the show! Any recomendations for spinning reels on tarpon?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

texasjeweler said:


> look forward to seeing you at the show! Any recomendations for spinning reels on tarpon?


Depends on where and how you are fishing?

I like the Shimano Baitcasters for price and the live bait lever option they have.

I am not a fan of Penn's these days. Just had problems with a few.

You can't go wrong with the high end ones if you are willing to pay the price. Van Staals etc.


----------



## Gulfcoast Rob (Aug 15, 2005)

Nice looking Rods. Where can I get my hands on a few to check out before the show???? As far as Reels...I am looking at the Cobo PT and PT teaser Reels. http://www.quantumfishing.com/prod_pages/CaboTeaser.htm The bait Teaser has some new features both look and feel pretty solid for this price point of a reel. I have a friend who has used this reel for tarpon and said it was surprisingly a solid reel for the 260 he paid. I agree with the high end comment as stated above and considered picking up a few Stellas....but now that they are 700...Im leaning toward the 250 price point. Any other suggestions???? I am hitting the keys for 6 weeks of fishing and need to restock my tarpon equipment. I had the Stella's in the past when I lived there and know they will stand up but don't want to drop 3500 in 4 rod and reel set ups.

Any suggestions on decent spinning reels for this application is appreciated.

Rob


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

One guide I fished with was big on the Okuma, but only the top of the line model. Have used these with no problems but all Spinning reels feel funny to me. However it is sure easier to throw a live crab with a spinning reel rather than a bait caster.


----------



## 20Echo (Jul 21, 2008)

I use a Shimano Saragosa. I would rather a baitcaster for Texas tarpon but spinning does have its applications. These rods are truely awesome and the money is going to a great cause; can't beat that.


----------

